# Latin Pronunciation: "-tia/o-"



## Phosphorus

If I am not mistaken original Latin "-tia/o-" gives "-zz-" (tz) in Italy and "-c-" ("s") in French. I wonder is this the case for Latin speakers too, namely did they pronounce, for instance, "democratia" or "gratia" as it is or rather "democratzia" or "gratzia"-I assume? Then is the original Latin pronunciation today in ecclesiastical usage in the Catholic Church?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## fdb

In the classical language gratia was /graatia/ (three syllables). The palatalisation of -ti- is post-classical.


----------



## Phosphorus

I see. So what is the present ecclesiastical Latin pronunciation? Still "graatia" or perhaps "graatzia"?


----------



## fdb

Ecclesiastical Latin is pronounced differently in every country. In Italy it sounds like Italian, in France it sounds like French.


----------



## francisgranada

In many languages "graatsia", including Italian, German, Hungarian, many Slavic languages (maybe all), etc ... In Spanish, I suppose, it sounds like the corresponding Spanish word "gracia". In the famous song Ave Maria, I also hear "graatsia pleena", even if interpreted e.g. by Placido Domingo.


----------



## Phosphorus

I see. I got the answer. Thanks a lot guys.


----------

